# Distorsión (Saturación) a volumen máximo en amplificador



## Steve (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola, tengo un amplificador de bajo que a máximo volumen presenta un saturación (distorsión) muy notoria, sobre todo cuando ejecuto notas graves. Y no encuentro la forma de solucionarlo dado que al principio no realizaba dicha acción (cuando lo adquirí).Esto empezó a suceder hace 1 mes. No sé si es problema del CI qué amplifica en la etapa de potencia (TDA2030A ) o un problema del altavoz. A un volúmen medio o un poco mayor funciona bien. Les agradecería si me pudieran dar una ayuda.

El CI tiene un buen disipador puesto, y su voltaje máximo de operación es de 18v.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Ene 14, 2010)

Realmente no das muchos como para poder dar un diagnostico. Habria que revisar el circuito porque podrian ser tantas cosas. Es de marca? Armado en casa? En mi opinion personal, le voy mas a que es el parlante, de cualquier forma, intenta usarlo con otro, para descartar, ya que es mas facil que primero simplemente le conectes otro parlante, a abrir la caja.

Si no es el parlante, revisa las soldaduras, quizas alguna estaba mal, despues, si se puede, intenta con otro integrado. Con los datos que das, solo puedo decirte que intentes todas las combinaciones posibles.


----------



## Steve (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola, si el amplificador es de marca. Es un Digisound Super Bass Junior de 20w. Pero si quiero probar con otro parlante tendría que utilizar uno de 20w. Y cómo consigo eso? Están muy caros zedhqx4, he inspeccionado todas las soldaduras y están correctas. Qué me recomendás hacer?


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Ene 14, 2010)

Si tienes algun parlante disponible de estereo/modular/hi-fi, que sea de la impedancia correcta, puedes conectarlo solo para probar, suelen ser de mayor rango de frecuencia, y mas watts, como solo quieres probar el funcionamiento del amplificador, con un par de notas que toques no debe haber problema, no va a sonar muy bien, pero solo es para ver si distorsiona, y te recomiendo que subas el volumen poco a poco para no vayas a reventar el parlante en caso de que utilizes uno equivocado.

Aclaro que no es la mejor forma, pero es lo mas rapido que se puede hacer


----------

